# 2015 Mustang System



## neozeric (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a 2015 Mustang GT Premium coming

Want to keep factory head unit and replace everything else

I would like to use small footprint amps to save on space in the trunk. I like the soundstream nano amps. I will also be adding an MS-8. The sub will be an MKIV

A few questions

1) What would be the best speakers to put in the front doors for listening to mostly electronic music? From what I can tell the doors have 6.5",3" and tweeters. Budget is $500

2) Worth replacing the center speaker?

3) Where / How would I wire the MS-8 for the inputs?

4) From the amps to the front speakers would I piggyback off factory wiring or run new wires?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

This will be a good one!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I think this would be tough to beat:

Pioneer Stage 4 TS-C172PRS PRS Series 6-3/4" component speaker system — also fit 6-1/2" openings at Crutchfield.com

plus

Pioneer Stage 4 TS-S062PRS 2-5/8" component midrange speakers at Crutchfield.com


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I like teldzc1's Pioneer suggestions. They are a killer deal right now. If they were offered at their current price with a free midrange I would already have a set. (And I don't need another set of drivers right now.) There are also some nice raw driver selections that would probably meet your budget. 

Which of the Soundstream Nano amps were you looking at? They have a couple of different lines.


----------



## neozeric (Jan 27, 2015)

I am thinking about ditching the DSP ( I dont think I will appreciate/notice it ) and going with a simple 5 channel amp. The PPI 900.5 seems like a good value and enough to push the pioneer's and mkiv, no?

With the pioneers i'll need a cross over for the 3" speaker ?

Finally do i ditch the center speaker?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

going three way up front with the need for a crossover for that midrange speaker pretty much requires you to have a dsp, or at least add another ppi amp like the 900.4 which has bandpass crossovers built in. I get where your coming from that you might not appreciate the dsp, but it will solve a few problems for you.

1. provide interface into your stock headunit.
2 provide crossover for the midrange and 6.5 speakers for the front doors
3. provide power to the stock center and rear speakers which you can then blend in as you see fit.
4. compensate for the different distances you are from each speaker which does make a hugerific difference.

so I suggest getting the ms8 no matter what you put after it for this type of install.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

If you set it up right, I guarantee you will notice the DSP.


----------



## neozeric (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll have a shop install it (DSP) then ( don't know where / how to wire it )

You guys all agree adding the DSP is worth an extra $1000 (parts and labor) ?

So what is the choice for the center speaker?

Amp wise, 1xPPI 900.4 and 1xPPI 900.5 ?
Small size is important as this is going in the spare tire well. Budget for amps is $400


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

1k for a dsp including install sounds rather steep..especially for an ms8 which isn't one of the more expensive dsp units.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd also suggest keeping an eye on the classifieds on this and other car audio forums for an MS-8. There was just a blow out on eBay of the MS-8 from Harman for $130 each. There are sure to be a few that pop up for sale with some mark up tacked on.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

If it's tuned right, it can make a 1000 worth of difference. But I don't think it's something you do after the fact. It's much easier to do it all at once since you'll need extra amp channels and the wiring to go with it.

I don't know much about the center channel. I think the MS8 is supposed to really use it well. I've never used it so no comment. I'll just map it out assuming no center channel:

JBL MS8
1 PPI 900.4 to mids and tweets
1 PPI 900.5 bridged to mid bass and sub channel to sub
Pioneer TS-C172PRS mid bass and tweeters
Pioneer TS-602PRS midrange
SI BM MkIV subwoofer

If you get the install and tune done right this will sound pretty damn good. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## neozeric (Jan 27, 2015)

I appreciate all of the help

It was $575 for the DSP, $175 to install, $75 for installing the extra amp and then $200 for the extra amp. That's the $1000 figure vs no DSP and single 5 channel amp


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you getting the whole system installed by a shop? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## neozeric (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes. Most likely. I do not have the knowledge to wire in DSP or tap into factory headunit. All previous installs were with aftermarket headunit.


----------



## neozeric (Jan 27, 2015)

How about a 3 way component set with a passive crossover like

WoofersEtc.com - CL-632- CDT Audio 6.5" / 3" 200W RMS 3-Way Classic Series Component Speakers System

Running off a PPI 900.5 with the MKIV sub ?

Then use an LOC off the factory head unit?

Trying to keep complexity, cost and trunk space to a minimum


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

I realize this thread is old but curious what your outcome was and how it sounds.


----------



## neozeric (Jan 27, 2015)

TheHulk9er said:


> I realize this thread is old but curious what your outcome was and how it sounds.


The speakers sound great. The sub is perfect in the trunk. It is not just very loud right now. May be the ms-8. This is new for me and it is not intuitive IMHO. It could also be the very small amps I am using due to space restraints. NVX MVPA4 and MVPA1. It sounds good, but it could be louder and when I crank it up it distorts.

When the weather cools off a little down here (FL) , I am going to spend a weekend on figuring out what I can do to get rid of the distortion and raise the volume.

If you have any specific questions, just let me know


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

unfortunately, for mistly electronic music, I would really not want to be running the mkiv..its a fantastic sq sub but just does not put out much actual volume when pushed.


----------



## grumblin (Oct 23, 2015)

In my '15 with the Shaker Pro I yanked the factory sub/amp and replaced it with JL Stealthbox 12" TW3. Tapped into the HU line outs and pulled everything to an Alpine PDX-V9. Factory amp is 100% out of the equation and is unpowered. I replaced the door speakers with Alpine SPR-60c and rears with SPR-60. Sub is tight and loud and gains are set very conservatively.

I'm not happy with the front stage. Alpines are coming out and I'm going to put in a set of Hertz HSK 163 3-ways. Dang the crossovers are huge on the Hertz. Probably going to drop the rear fill altogether and bridge the amp. I figure that ought to help with the mid-bass.

Once I replace the front stage I'm going to install the AudioControl DQDX that is sitting on my workbench and borrow an RTA and see if I can flatten out the peaks...


----------



## jdoug (Nov 26, 2007)

Reopening this for more updates. Just got a '15 GT Premium and looking for ideas.


----------



## jdoug (Nov 26, 2007)

No updates?


----------

